
Ask PG: Firefox addon - Search HN? - lakeeffect
Someone posted a link last week about asking PG to add Search to HN.
I was thinking it would incredibly more helpful to have a YC search available in firefox search engines, easier also to integrate.
======
gojomo
Just created one via the search capability at searchyc.com and the plugin
builder utility at searchplugins.net. See:

[http://www.searchplugins.net/pluginlist.aspx?q=news.yc&m...](http://www.searchplugins.net/pluginlist.aspx?q=news.yc&mode=tag)

Click the little 'I' to the left of the listing to install. (I have no
affiliation with either site.)

------
ScottWhigham
I use Greaseemonkey with YCFix installed
(<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8242>). There's an option that allows
you to add a search bar along the top.

------
adrianwaj
check it out here, it's great <http://plugin.searchyc.com/>

~~~
alaskamiller
That looks cool. You should definitely try that out!

